# Some poor sap



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Some day some one is going to try to mill this. It will look like an awesome burl.


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

It is amazing what trees will grow around and engulf, thus the reason sawyers don't want anything to do with trees from your yard! There is a guy here in the DFW area with a bicycle engulfed by a tree. Thanks.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Jack
Actually that is not burl, it is just the tree growing around the poles.
Burl is tree limbs not growing out but growing within itsself. Kind of like an ingrown hair

Arlin


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

Arlin, Jack did not say it was a burl, he said it will look like an awesome burl!


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

If someone cut the pipes now, pulled them out, and let the tree keep growing it would make a very impressive grain pattern in the lumber. Last Winter, I found a tree on the edge of a golf course with a section of logging chain inside a crotch. It was cut by a tree service and they destroyed a chainsaw chain finding it…


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

+1 in the yard trees.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

This birch cam out of my yard. I passed on milling it because I thought it might have some hardware. I think my bandsaw blade would have been finished.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Yikes Don, this kind of stuff is spooky. Yeah that would have finished off a bandsaw blade for sure.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Here's a Picture with a fitting story for Memorial Day.

THANKS TO ALL WHO SERVED!! - Len


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I come from the farm where they are notorious for nailing fence wire to trees. Now I walk through there and just shake my head.


----------



## BensBeerStShop (Jan 8, 2012)

A very fitting and touching memorial GrandpaLen. Thanks for sharing that


----------



## justoneofme (Aug 11, 2011)

We can all appreciate Mother Nature and find inspiration within … and sometimes through Human Stupidity too! 
But a combination of both can sometimes boggle the mind. Point in case, the tree wrapped fence!

However … in the particular case of GrampaLen's message given … the combination of Human Love and Mother Nature grabs hold to inspire the mind and heart forever.


----------

